# [gl]WLAN-Verbindung erst - dhcp kann nicht gestartet werden

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

nun bin ich wieder an dem Punkt gelandet, der mich schon einmal fast zur Verzweiflung gebracht hat.

Ich habe gestern gentoo-stable neu installiert, teils auf dem Notebook selbst (zB das Basis-Update und kde-plasma/plasma-meta) und den restlichen Teil auf dem PC (kde-apps u.a.)

Ich bin - wie immer - nach dem WIKI vorgegangen.

Und nun zum Netzwerk:

rc-update add NetworkManager default

Ich sitze mit meinem Notebook ca 2 m vor der Vodafone-Box, die mir WLAN zur Verfügung stellt.

Als ich alles fertiggestellt hatte, habe ich gentoo-stable gestartet.

Sobald ich auf dem Desktop gelandet bin, sehe ich in der Taskleiste rechts unten links neben der Uhrzeit das Symbol,

in dem mir alle WLAN-Verbindungen in der Umgebung gezeigt werden, an erster Stelle allerdings

Vodafone-67AC.

Das Passwort musste ich zuerst eingeben, danach kreiselte das Symbol ein wenig,

dann folgen 2 Bilder:

1. Verbindung von WLAN

2. Drahtlose Schnittstelle (wlp2s0) 

dhcp kann nicht gestartet werden.

wlp2s0 ist sofort wieder deaktiviert.

Zwei Pakete sind installiert:

net-misc/dhcp

net-misc/dhcpcd

Es ist mir unbegreiflich, warum diese WLAN-Verbindung immer wieder deaktiviert wird.

Was bedeutet dieser Satz: dhcp kann nicht gestartet werden?

Seltsamerweise habe ich auch eine systemd-Installation auf dem Notebook seit 2 Wochen.

Wenn ich dort systemctl enable NetworkManager eingebe,

habe ich nach Neustart des Systems sofort WLAN-Verbindung.

Was muss ich exakt bei gentoo-stable tun, um zu gleichen Ergebnis zu kommen wie bei systemd.

Ich muss noch ergänzen: keine andere Verbindung existiert außer wlp2s0.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Mon Jun 21, 2021 7:32 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## ManfredB

Ergänzung: emerge --info

```

Portage 3.0.20 (python 3.9.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma, gcc-10.3.0, glibc-2.33, 5.10.38-gentoo-dist x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.10.38-gentoo-dist-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-7200U_CPU_@_2.50GHz-with-glibc2.33

KiB Mem:     8022048 total,   7049800 free

KiB Swap:    5242876 total,   5242876 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 20 Jun 2021 05:05:23 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: be04c73bdeb2db77c56c1e588d42f07cd0f76183

sh bash 5.1_p8

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.35.2 p1) 2.35.2

app-shells/bash:          5.1_p8::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.32.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          3.9.5_p2::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.18.5::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.24::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.3-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.35.2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            10.3.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.4::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.33::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /gen/var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/gend/var/cache/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=y"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs binpkg-multi-instance buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/gen/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr elogind emboss encode exif flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gui iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qml qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RUSTFLAGS

```

----------

## Marlo

ist

sys-kernel/linux-firmware

installiert?

----------

## ManfredB

Folgende Schritte habe ich getan:

1. eselect profile list

eselect profile set 8 (plasma) (stable)

2. locale-gen

eselect locale list

eselect locale set 7

/etc/env.d/02locale habe ich umgebaut:

von utf-d

zu UTF-D

3. Europa/Berlin habe ich nach WIKI eingestellt.

4. emerge --ask dev-vcs/git

5. emerge --sync --quiet

6. Das gesamte Basis-Update

7. sys-kernel/linux-firmware

8. sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-bin

So vorzugehen ist bei gentoo-stable vollkommen problemlos.

Nun ist damit deine Frage beantwortet.

Ergänzend will ich noch erwähnen:

bei systemd habe ich überhaupt keine net-misc/dhcp und net-misc/dhcpcd vorgefunden.

Heisst das etwa: dort wird kein dhcp - dhcpcd benötigt?

Ich habe den Versuch gewagt, dhcp und dhcpcd bei gentoo-stable zu deinstallieren.

Dennoch kommt immer wieder erst Aktivierung von WLAN,

dann dieser Text: Drahtlose Verbindung (wlp2s0)

dhcp kann nicht gestartet werden,

und die Verbindung ist aus.

Und das geht ununterbrochen so weiter.

Nun ist meine Frage: was hat dhcp mit wlp2s0 zu tun, wenn es bei systemd überhaupt ncht vorkommt?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Christian99

zunächst brauchst du von den Paketen dhcp und dhcpcd nur eines.

net-misc/dhcp enthält je nach USE flag den Client und/oder den Serverteil des DHCP protokolls, während dhcpcd nur den client teil enthält.

In deinem Fall ist aber der Clientteil ausreichend, weil in der Regel der WLAN Router den Serverteil macht.

Du brauchst die pakete auch nicht manuell zu installieren, mit Networkmanager wird das in der Regel als abhängigkeit gemacht, wahlweise mit USE-Flag dhclient kommt dhcp, und mit Flag dhcpcd kommt dementsprechend dhcpcd dazu. du kannst auch beide Flags aktivieren, dann kommen beide dazu, aber ich weiß nicht welchen Client Networkmanager dann default mäßig nimmt, ist aber auch egal, funktionieren beide, ist nur eine geschmackssache.

kannst du bitte mal die logs von Networkmanager posten? Wo sie bei openrc zu finden sind weiß ich leider nicht, vermutlich aber in /var/log.

evtl /var/log/NetworkManager oder so ähnlich

Da müsste man sehen können, an welcher stelle er scheitert.

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe einmal nachgeschaut  - sowohl bei einer funktionierenden Installation als auch bei der nicht funktionierenden: es gibt kein /var/log/Networkmanager.

Aber nachdem du mir genau erklärt hast, was dhcp und dhcpcd unterscheidet, werde ich nun einmal testen,

ob es im NetworkManager ohne dhcpcd geht.

Ob das dann etwas ändert, weiß ich nicht, aber versuchen kann ich es ja einmal.

Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung über die Funktionen von dhcp und dhcpcd.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Christian99

da die funktionierende installation auf systemd aufbaut, findest du da kein /var/log/Networkmanager, da wird über journald geloggt.

da findest du die logs mit 'journalctl -u NetworkManager.service', aber da es da geht, sind die nicht so interessant.

da ich aber seit jahren nur noch systemd verwende weiß ich inzwischen gar nicht mehr, wie das ohne geht  :Razz: 

Hast du evtl einen anderen logging dienst eingerichtet? metalog evtl oder was es sonst noch gibt?

vielleicht findest du da in einen systemweiten log die Networkmanger sachen.

----------

## ManfredB

Nach langer Suche und Testerei bin ich nun zum Ziel gelangt.

Was ich hier schreibe, kommt von der neuen gentoo-stable-Installation,

die heute komplett eingerichtet habe.

Was habe ich entdeckt:

In den Systemeinstellungen unter Verbindungen habe ich die WLAN-Verbindung gesehen,

die wlp2s0 beinhaltet.

Ich habe nun einfach diese Verbindung gelöscht, damit war zwar WLAN ausgeschaltet.

Als ich es aber unten rechts in der Taskleiste angeklickt habe, fand ich unter allen gebotenen Verbindungen

meine, habe sie angeklickt, musste das Passwort erneut eingeben, dann verbinden angeklickt,

und was ich erst nicht glauben wollte:

Die Verbindung ist zustandegekommen, sonst könnte ich das hier gar nicht schreiben.

Fazit: Ich weiss ja nicht, wie das in den Systemeinstellungen konfiguriert war,

aber nach dem Löschen jedenfalls habe ich jetzt das, was ich schon seit langer Zeit immer wieder

nicht erreicht habe, doch erreicht.

Ihr glaubt nicht, wie erleichtert ich bin und froh, daß ich die NeuInstallation nicht wieder löschen musste.

Danke auch für die Unterstützung hier im Forum.

Gruß

Manfred

Nachtrag: es ist also nicht net-misc/networkmanager, den ich bisher als Blockierer meiner Verbindung verdächtigt habe,

sondern die Einträge in den Systemeinstellungen, die nach Löschen den Weg freigegeben haben.

----------

## Christian99

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nachtrag: es ist also nicht net-misc/networkmanager, den ich bisher als Blockierer meiner Verbindung verdächtigt habe,
> 
> sondern die Einträge in den Systemeinstellungen, die nach Löschen den Weg freigegeben haben.

 

Naja, es hat schon was mit networkmanager zu tun, die Plasma Systemeinstellungen machen ja auch nur die Einstellungen für den Networkmanager.

Ich vermute mal, dass es irgendwas falsch war in den Einstellungen. Aber ohne Logs ist das nur spekulation.

Logs sind da immer sehr hilfreich  :Smile: 

----------

## ManfredB

Auffälligkeiten:

Ich habe auf meinem Notebook meine gentoo-Installationen aktualisiert,

dabei wurde bei einigen auch net-misc/networkmanager auf die neueste Version aktualisiert.

Danach habe ich emerge --ask --depclean ausgeführt,

dabei wurden dhcp und dhcpcd gelöscht.

In den USE-Flags von networkmanager sind dhclient und dhcpcd mit -Zeichen versehen.

Damit ist nun alles geklärt, denn meine WLAN-Verbindungen funktionieren, keinerlei Probleme mehr.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Christian99

ok, gut. Networkmanager hat auch einen eingebauten DHCP client, hab ich grad gelesen. Sonst hätte es mich gewundert, dass es funktioniert  :Smile: 

----------

